# What breed would you say??!!



## xemx

What breed do you think my dog is?? quite an old photo he is bigger now!


----------



## Pimperella

Mongrel?


----------



## Emmaj

JRT x STB 

jack russel terrier x stafordshire bull terrier


----------



## marthaMoo

Tis a Staffie x :flrt: 

How big is he? If he is quite tall I would possibly say Staffie with some lurcher in him?


----------



## xemx

i was told when i got him he was staffie cross, he has got bigger since then. he is now 5 and a big lad for a staff! not sure on measurments! id love to know what hes crossed with


----------



## Emmaj

marthaMoo said:


> Tis a Staffie x :flrt:
> 
> How big is he? If he is quite tall I would possibly say Staffie with some lurcher in him?


 
LOL martha that made me giggle visions of a staff boy tryin to mount a lurcher gurly :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xemx

lol yeah not a good image! he look EBT sometimes but also very APBT










he looks like this with spots and eats!


----------



## littleminx

staff x beagle


----------



## Marinam2

Mostly staffy but the mix could be anything.

Marina


----------



## marthaMoo

Actually Emma (Unfortunatly) theres allot of them around, I know lurcher men who will cross Staffies and lurchers and APBT with lurchers for working. Although they all seem to come out different shapes and sizes depending on the lurcher or Grey there crossed with.

Like this lad who is a Bull lurcher (Greyhound x Bull breed)
He could easily bring deer down


----------



## xemx

Hes not that big so not sure on that! hes slightly bigger than an EBT and slightly less butch but bloomin strong! lovely temperment had him 3 years and wouldnt change him for anything


----------



## marthaMoo

Yep that was a big as you can get them..lol

You do get small ones, mainly Staffie x with a smaller lurcher.

I still think possibly lurcher or some sort of terrier.

My two are Staffie crosses, but one you would never guess in a million years what she is crossed with.lol Although I do know as the people who bred them handed them into the rescue.


----------



## Emmaj

marthaMoo said:


> Actually Emma (Unfortunatly) theres allot of them around, I know lurcher men who will cross Staffies and lurchers and APBT with lurchers for working. Although they all seem to come out different shapes and sizes depending on the lurcher or Grey there crossed with.
> 
> Like this lad who is a Bull lurcher (Greyhound x Bull breed)
> He could easily bring deer down


 
wow he would be as tall as me stood on all 4's an me stood straight up :lol2:


----------



## xemx

lol yeah he is big!

aww! im not sure some days im certain i know and then i think no maybe not! id love to see his siblings! unfortunately he is rescue so wont ever see them. he was bought in with a greyhound tho! poor guy was in rescue a long time nobody wanted him


----------



## fenwoman

xemx said:


> What breed do you think my dog is?? quite an old photo he is bigger now!


Staff X Jack Russell


----------



## rakpeterson

xemx said:


> lol yeah not a good image! he look EBT sometimes but also very APBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looks like this with spots and eats!


Thats (dog in photo above) IMO the best dog in the world, a Dogo Argentino, but also one of the banned 4.

Yours to me looks SBT mainly and i can definately see what i think is EBT but id say its impossible to tell for sure.


----------



## fenwoman

Emmaj said:


> wow he would be as tall as me stood on all 4's an me stood straight up :lol2:


 Well you is a liddle shorthouse aintcha?:flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

fenwoman said:


> Well you is a liddle shorthouse aintcha?:flrt:


everone has lovely beautiful dogies, i love seein pics of peoples well loved dogs.

fenny when u gona get ur puppies out for us all to see lol would love to see ur dogs 

jen x


----------



## ami_j

fenwoman said:


> Staff X Jack Russell





Emmaj said:


> JRT x STB
> 
> jack russel terrier x stafordshire bull terrier


thats what id say too  hes cute :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> everone has lovely beautiful dogies, i love seein pics of peoples well loved dogs.
> 
> fenny when u gona get ur puppies out for us all to see lol would love to see ur dogs
> 
> jen x


 I'm sure there are pics of them somewhere on here or my facebook.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

fenwoman said:


> I'm sure there are pics of them somewhere on here or my facebook.


il have a look, i dont even know what breeds u have ?


----------



## Exotica

xemx said:


> lol yeah not a good image! he look EBT sometimes but also very APBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looks like this with spots and eats!


 
that hun is a dogo, banned breed, totally stunning, i knw someone who breeds them :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Titch1980

xemx said:


> What breed do you think my dog is?? quite an old photo he is bigger now!


he looks a lot like my sisters dog who she got from a rescue and was told she is a dalmation x staffy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Staffordshire Bull Terrier x Jack Russell Terrier I would say.


----------



## rakpeterson

Exotica said:


> that hun is a dogo, banned breed, totally stunning, i knw someone who breeds them :whistling2::lol2:


Naughty!!!

Id give my right arm for an argentino, cant understand why they were even added the dda, iirc there weren't even any in the uk in'91 that were known about and although theyre a mean hunting dog they were specifically bred to be non-agressive towards humans


----------



## xemx

my neighbour thinks he has dalmation in him - dont think he is jack russel no charactaristics at all but dalmation x staff i can see!


----------



## xemx

Exotica said:


> that hun is a dogo, banned breed, totally stunning, i knw someone who breeds them :whistling2::lol2:


i know arent they good looking dogs - he does look like this but sometimes more like a pitbull as my builders have one and they look the same!


----------



## fenwoman

rakpeterson said:


> Naughty!!!
> 
> Id give my right arm for an argentino, cant understand why they were even added the dda, iirc there weren't even any in the uk in'91 that were known about and although theyre a mean hunting dog they were specifically bred to be non-agressive towards humans


So were pitbulls and American bulldogs but in the wrong hands these hot blooded dogs end up as killing machines.
Personally I can't see why anyone would want to own a fighting machine dog as a pet.


----------



## fenwoman

xemx said:


> my neighbour thinks he has dalmation in him - dont think he is jack russel no charactaristics at all but dalmation x staff i can see!


 The general opinion is that he is a staffXJR.Most of us who do rescue are able to tell what crosses dogs are generally.I have no idea where your neighbour sees dalmatian. What characteristics do you think Jack Russells have then? They are loyal, intelligent, lively, affectionate. Are you saying that your dog has none of these traits?
Anyone can see the staff' in him, anyone can see the Jack Russell in him, it is so obvious. Whether he also has other breeds in him is anyone's guess.


----------



## xemx

alot of dog breeds are loyal, intelligent, lively and affectionate
personally i think he is staffy x english bull terrier


----------



## xemx

fenwoman said:


> So were pitbulls and American bulldogs but in the wrong hands these hot blooded dogs end up as killing machines.
> Personally I can't see why anyone would want to own a fighting machine dog as a pet.


 
many dogs can become fighting machines in the worng hands but can also become loving family pets in th right hands


----------



## fenwoman

xemx said:


> alot of dog breeds are loyal, intelligent, lively and affectionate
> personally i think he is staffy x english bull terrier


 No way EBT. His head shape, ear carriage and eyes are completely wrong.
Why did you ask what people thought he was if you don't want to accept what the majority of experienced people suggest? Still, if it makes you happy to tell people he is a staffy X english bull terrier, you do it.


----------



## xemx

why are you being rude? im asking for peoples opinion doesnt mean i have to agree. i tell people hes a staffy cross.


----------



## eightsnake

He is deffo a staffy crossed with some other terrier but to be completely honest I see no Bull Terrier in him ( or English Bull Terrier as they are incorrectly known).
I do see Jack Russell though....
I have 3 Bull Terriers and am involved with many more as I show them and cant see where he could have any of them in him but then in a different picture it could all change...

Whatever he is, as long as you love him, don't matter a jot.: victory:
Where abouts in Harlow are you? I live there too.....

Lorraine


----------



## xemx

in the second pic of him his face looks a lil jack russel i suppose!

its so hard to tell but as iv said before i love him loads no matter what he is, just wanted to know what other people thought didnt know i wasnt intitled to my own opinion and would get people jumping down my throat when i couldnt agree!

im near the stow what about you?


----------



## fenwoman

xemx said:


> why are you being rude? im asking for peoples opinion doesnt mean i have to agree. i tell people hes a staffy cross.


 I wasn't being rude, I was being opinionated. My dear, if I had been rude, firstly, you would know about it. Secondly, your ears would be blistered and thirdly, I would have been banned off the forum cos when I'm rude I'm really really rude :lol2:


----------



## eightsnake

So am I!
Halling Hill and walk the dogs over the town park all the time..
If you see someone with either a white male Bull Terrier, a white female Bull Terrier, a scruffy collie cross or a red and white Bull Terrier puppy, that will be me!
I usually walk them 2 at a time or with my OH all 4 together!

Lorraine


----------



## xemx

Oh really - i want your tree python!!!
My boyfriend will have away with your dogs if we see you! What time do you usually walk them? 
Emma



eightsnake said:


> So am I!
> Halling Hill and walk the dogs over the town park all the time..
> If you see someone with either a white male Bull Terrier, a white female Bull Terrier, a scruffy collie cross or a red and white Bull Terrier puppy, that will be me!
> I usually walk them 2 at a time or with my OH all 4 together!
> 
> Lorraine


----------



## Titch1980

xemx said:


> my neighbour thinks he has dalmation in him - dont think he is jack russel no charactaristics at all but dalmation x staff i can see!


can try and get some pics of her if you like?


----------



## xemx

yeah that would be great thankyou 



rach1980 said:


> can try and get some pics of her if you like?


----------



## Titch1980

some pics for comparison
this first one is our Bruno who is sadly no longer with us he passed 4 yrs ago aged 16 and was jrt x staffy









these next few are of my sister's 2 dogs (one is a staffy and the slimmer one is the one i said your dog looks like)




































and now her on her own


















sorry about so many pics i got a bit carried away


----------



## eightsnake

xemx said:


> Oh really - i want your tree python!!!
> My boyfriend will have away with your dogs if we see you! What time do you usually walk them?
> Emma


No set times as I work shifts.
Yeah, Ming is a lovely example of a Sorong GTP, we have had him for about 3 years now.

Your boyfriend would have to get past Callie our Collie cross, she is extremely protective of the Bullys!

Lorraine


----------



## xemx

gorgeous pics. i can see the similarities in some of the pics  maybe thats what he is then! don worry more pics the better i say!

sorry to hear about the passing of the first dog. We lost our boxer a few years ago but it happened at home in front of us was horrible but at least she wasnt alone.

xxx

I am thinking of getting a tree python next  :flrt:
Lol he would give it a go when he decides to get a dog it will most definatley be an english bull terrier 

maybe ill see you some time then


----------



## Titch1980

well i thought the more i posted you would have seen your dog in those "poses" although they arent poses, lol, its late and im tired. hehe!


----------



## rakpeterson

fenwoman said:


> So were pitbulls and American bulldogs but in the wrong hands these hot blooded dogs end up as killing machines.


So is any dog, in the wrong hands your newfoundland cross would be.



fenwoman said:


> Personally I can't see why anyone would want to own a fighting machine dog as a pet.


Dogo's were not bred for fighting, purely a hunting dog like many breeds that are readily accepted in to our lives as pets.


----------



## MISSUNDERSTOOD

*Yes*



Emmaj said:


> JRT x STB
> 
> jack russel terrier x stafordshire bull terrier


 
I completely agree there.


----------



## Brat

As soon as I saw the pics without seeing any other replies, I thought Staffy x Jack Russell


----------



## fenwoman

rakpeterson said:


> So is any dog, in the wrong hands your newfoundland cross would be.


Not necessarily so. This is like saying that all dogs, no matter what the breed and what they were bred to do, all have the same temperament which is absolutely not the case. I agree that my Ursa has the piotential because he is a rottie cross, bred to have a strong guaring instinct, however, the cavaliers or most gundogs, bred for obedience and to be even tempered, would not. Most of the fighting type dogs , even if well kept, well trained pets, still have something in their temperament which makes it likely if and when they do get fired up, to stay 'hot', not feel pain and do damage. That is the nature of the breeding.





> Dogo's were not bred for fighting, purely a hunting dog like many breeds that are readily accepted in to our lives as pets.


 Bred for hunting what? Why would a hunting breed be built like the dogo? Think about what most hunting breeds are built like? They have stamina or speed. They are not built like bulldozers with a hint of pitbull about them.
What is it about the breed which makes you want to own one?


----------



## Titch1980

to be honest i cant see staffy x jack, he looks too big but then again maybe its just the pics making him look bigger than he is?


----------



## rakpeterson

fenwoman said:


> Not necessarily so. This is like saying that all dogs, no matter what the breed and what they were bred to do, all have the same temperament which is absolutely not the case. I agree that my Ursa has the piotential because he is a rottie cross, bred to have a strong guaring instinct, however, the cavaliers or most gundogs, bred for obedience and to be even tempered, would not. Most of the fighting type dogs , even if well kept, well trained pets, still have something in their temperament which makes it likely if and when they do get fired up, to stay 'hot', not feel pain and do damage. That is the nature of the breeding.


Well we may have to just agree to disagree on this because although i see your point that some breeds have it in their nature, I strongly believe that ANY dog, ANY breed or mix of breeds, in the wrong hands can end up, as you put it, a ''killing machine''.






fenwoman said:


> Bred for hunting what? Why would a hunting breed be built like the dogo? Think about what most hunting breeds are built like? They have stamina or speed. They are not built like bulldozers with a hint of pitbull about them.
> What is it about the breed which makes you want to own one?


Yes they were bred solely for hunting purposes. There are many breeds built like the dogo that were bred with hunting in mind and not bred specifically for fighting, although I aknowledge the fact that they have been used for fighting because of what they are. They are big built dogs because they were used for big game, such as boar, horses, and the like. They were bred by two brothers from argentina. They, obviously, were hunting men and observed that many of the dogs used would often turn on the huntsmen whilst in their ''fired up'' state, which, obviously, was not a good thing so these two brothers set about creating the ''ultimate'' hunting dog wich would not be aggressive to man. These dogs have both stamina AND speed and the build to be able to take on game much bigger than them. And I wouldn't say they are built like bulldozers, a dogo true to the original standard is not a massive dog, more very well toned and athletic, very strong for their size, but as i said not a huge dog at all.

And I cannot put one specific reason on why I personally would want to own one. I have a personal interest in dogs such as these and most of the molossid types, partly for their cosmetic appeal, partly their temprement. They truely are beautiful, strong, extremely athletic, loyal, gentle and misunderstood. Why does anyone want a dog of a particular breed?? For me, its quite difficult to put my finger on.


----------



## gazz

xemx said:


> What breed do you think my dog is?? quite an old photo he is bigger now!


He's a staffie X English bull terrier.You wouldn't think so but the staffie influance totally dominants the EBT in the face even in one breeding.In first gen staffie/EBT cross's the roman nose goes and the eye look nearer typical staffie.A first gen staffie X EBT bare a resemblance to old time EBT from way back before the roman nose thing but old time EBT's still had the typical EBT eyes. 

Old time EBT.










Staffie X EBT.








Staffie X EBT.








Staffie X EBT.


----------



## 7109

sorry carnt help you em but hes a nice staff at that. i rescued a staffy cross my self no idea whats in her ill have to post some piccies my self. btw i havent seen any other staffy who can keep up with her lol


----------



## rakpeterson

gazz said:


> He's a staffie X English bull terrier.You wouldn't think so but the staffie influance totally dominants the EBT in the face even in one breeding.In first gen staffie/EBT cross's the roman nose goes and the eye look nearer typical staffie.A first gen staffie X EBT bare a resemblance to old time EBT from way back before the roman nose thing but old time EBT's still had the typical EBT eyes.
> 
> Old time EBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staffie X EBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staffie X EBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staffie X EBT.



Thats what I thought.


----------



## gazz

rakpeterson said:


> Well we may have to just agree to disagree on this because although i see your point that some breeds have it in their nature, I strongly believe that ANY dog, ANY breed or mix of breeds, in the wrong hands can end up, as you put it, a ''killing machine''.


Agree with you 100% a dog is a dog a blank sheet other than to be a pack member'etc.All can be trained to be obedient to work'etc and all can be trained to fight.it's just that some will be better at either one than the other.Poodles and labradors are mans best friend working gundog type.And i've seen them both as sweet as grade-A family pets and tempered esay take your face off.True fighting type dog the biggest obediance was ask of them.NOT TO ATTACK HUMAN even when fired up dogs that did was not breed from.This was a must trait of fight type breeds.


----------



## weelad

my guess staffy cross english bull t


----------



## xemx

gazz said:


> He's a staffie X English bull terrier.You wouldn't think so but the staffie influance totally dominants the EBT in the face even in one breeding.In first gen staffie/EBT cross's the roman nose goes and the eye look nearer typical staffie.A first gen staffie X EBT bare a resemblance to old time EBT from way back before the roman nose thing but old time EBT's still had the typical EBT eyes.
> 
> Old time EBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staffie X EBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staffie X EBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staffie X EBT.


 
As i said in the post earlier i think he is staffy x EBT - hes also got the characteristics, the stance and the ears! lol he runs like an EBT!


----------



## MSL

He's definately an afghan hound crossed with a minature poodle.


And don't bother arguing with me dear because I know much more than you about everything and can spout pretentious kennel club waffle until I bore you to death. So there.


----------



## xemx

MSL said:


> He's definately an afghan hound crossed with a minature poodle.
> 
> 
> And don't bother arguing with me dear because I know much more than you about everything and can spout pretentious kennel club waffle until I bore you to death. So there.


 
thats funny :lol2:


----------



## MSL

xemx said:


> thats funny :lol2:


But I wasnt trying to be:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## xemx

:lol2::roll2: :blowup:


----------



## 1949_sam

gazz said:


> Agree with you 100% a dog is a dog a blank sheet other than to be a pack member'etc.All can be trained to be obedient to work'etc and all can be trained to fight.it's just that some will be better at either one than the other.Poodles and labradors are mans best friend working gundog type.And i've seen them both as sweet as grade-A family pets and tempered esay take your face off.True fighting type dog the biggest obediance was ask of them.NOT TO ATTACK HUMAN even when fired up dogs that did was not breed from.This was a must trait of fight type breeds.


I also agree with you 100% - my pitbull "type" i had for 11 years and i never ever had any probs with him what so ever and i was heart broken when he died...ALL dogs in the wrong hands are monters so to say - my aunt has a yorkshire terrier and if you go near him when eating he would take your face off belive me and he's the same with toys anything that he gets you can not have and yes he's has bit people - and i blame my aunt because she never trained him - so it's the owners not the breed in my eyes :censor::censor:

Your gorgeous dog looks to me like an Staffordshire Bull Terrier x English Bull Terrier - But could also have any other mix but he's gorgeous none the less and i bet your well proud of him :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lynne

we have an american bulldog, and we also had a jack russell, he was pts just before last christmas unfortunately. tbh the calmest friendliest of the two dogs is my abd. people used to ask me to lock her up before they came in, then bloody kiss the jr on his head. they didnt see his teeth bared ready to have them. yes jr's are intelligent, very intelligent, hard working, and faithful. but i found faithful to one person. 
american bulldogs are not fighting machines. mine would probably run unles cornered then yes she would fight, but so would any animal if cornered. my jr would take on a dobermann just for fun. he was a nightmare to walk. mind he was mine, and i miss him. i miss the growls everytime one of the cats got to close, or anytime someone he didnt like went near him. i would definately have another jack russell, i find thier characters fascinating.
as for abd's, any i know are gentle big things, unless burglars decide to pay you a visit.


----------



## fenwoman

butterfly said:


> we have an american bulldog, and we also had a jack russell, he was pts just before last christmas unfortunately. tbh the calmest friendliest of the two dogs is my abd. people used to ask me to lock her up before they came in, then bloody kiss the jr on his head. they didnt see his teeth bared ready to have them. yes jr's are intelligent, very intelligent, hard working, and faithful. but i found faithful to one person.


I'm assuming you only have experience with your JR? We see a lot in rescue and most are great little dogs unless they have been indulged and not taught any mannes at all, which is when they end up snappy monsters like yours was.



> , but so would any animal if cornered.


Er no, actually they wouldn't. My lurcher for one would simply lay there screaming if he was attacked, my huge rottie X newfoundland would run away if he was attacked so I'm afraid you are incorrect. Some breeds would fight back but not all and some breeds are more likely to retaliate and some are less so.




> my jr would take on a dobermann just for fun. he was a nightmare to walk.


 that is simply lack of proper training and pack heirachy, nothing to do with the breed per se, although being a terrier, he is also easily fired up and 'game'.



> mind he was mine, and i miss him. i miss the growls everytime one of the cats got to close, or anytime someone he didnt like went near him.


 you seem proud that he had no manners and called the shots and wasn't under your control? How very odd. That would make me ashamed.



> i would definately have another jack russell, i find thier characters fascinating.


Oh indeed as are most terriers. Not the easiest type of dog by any means as I find with my 'chalky', but given firm guidance and being taught manners is what makes them so endearing. Sadly, Chalky has the tendency to nip visitors to my home when they walk through the dog room to get to the loo but he wouldn't dream of doing so if I was present. Luckily visitors to my place are dog savvy and all have been told to feel free to snarl at him and order him away which he will happily do because he recognises humans as higher up in the heirachy stakes. However if they say nothing, then he gets above himself with them. This nipping is probably why he was dumped out of a car outside my cottage in January, but he wouldn't dream of nipping me and walks very respectfully just behind me at all times unless told that he can run off across the fields. I love him to bits.But he was an absolute little sh:censor:t when he first came to stay.



> as for abd's, any i know are gentle big things, unless burglars decide to pay you a visit.


 And I know plenty which aren't gentle lumps. Nor was the one in Huntingdon a couple of years ago when it got out and savaged a neighbour's child. Nor is the one in my village which lunges and snarls at every passing animal.
People who really believe that all breeds are the same and that pitbulls, ABD and the like are naturally as soft as little cavaliers are deluding themselves and such delusion is what proves dangerous and ultimately ends up with the dog losing its life because it ends up being a menace or dangerous.
I adore rotties, and, had my Ursa not come along, I would have bought a rottie pup. However it would have had me as an owner and been well socialised from day one, and taught that unless I was incapacitated or directly under attack, it's teeth should never connect with the skin of another living creature.
Don't underestimate dogs. They are not 4 legged humans, capable of rational thought. They are animals which react and can cause serious damage.


----------



## Lynne

i beg your pardon, my dogs are and all those in the past have been properly trained. i said he would go for a dobermann just for fun. one word from me stopped him. if i hadnt stopped him he would have had it. and im afraid its in animals, and human nature to either use fight or flight. if you or i were in a corner and had no where to run, im damn sure i would fight.
and no, jr's are in fact me favorite breed. i have experience with loads over the years.
and perhaps the owners are to blame for the viscious dogs. loads seem to think its so macho to have a big dog people claim to be dangerous. thats why my abd was a rescue. she is the gent;est thing walking.
am sorry i keep reading your post and getting angry. my jr had manners. i would have him back tomorrow if i could. in actual fact even the vet said the other day how he missed him. he just had little idiosincrasies that folk either lived with or didnt. where ever i was he was, and i was the one he listened too. as i said, very loyal dogs. to say any of my dogs have no manners i take as an insult.
you seem to assume a hell of a lot.


----------



## Lynne

and i notice 'chalky' actually does nip, mine would never have nipped, just would threaten. yes he growled at my cats, he would never have touched them. and if i wasnt able to teach my dogs or, cats for that matter, manners, then i wouldnt have them. i have trained dogs as you put it for over 30 years. i dont need your assumptions.


----------



## fenwoman

butterfly said:


> i beg your pardon, my dogs are and all those in the past have been properly trained. i said he would go for a dobermann just for fun. one word from me stopped him. if i hadnt stopped him he would have had it.


 you just don't understand do you? Had he been properly trained it wouldn't have entered his head to make a decision on his own and he must have made the decision on his own to initiate a fight. None of my dogs is 'trained'. I don't need to yank on throttle collars to get them to walk properly. Their utmost respect for me as alpha bitch means that it wouldn't enter their heads to walk in front of me, let alone pull me about.

{quote]and im afraid its in animals, and human nature to either use fight or flight. if you or i were in a corner and had no where to run, im damn sure i would fight.[/quote]
well since I'm never likely to be 'in a corner' with some unknown foe attacking me, I'll never find out will I?





> and no, jr's are in fact me favorite breed. i have experience with loads over the years.
> and perhaps the owners are to blame for the viscious dogs


 But you said that you weren't to blame for your Jack Russell's vicious tendencies and wanting to fight.




> am sorry i keep reading your post and getting angry.


 Don't get angry, debate. If something I say upsets you, counter my argument with a resoned one of your own. I'm not angry, nor upet, nor feel any kind of emotion. I read your post, then use debate to counter what you say. It's the grown up way of doing stuff.



> my jr had manners.


But you said he would take it into his head to attack other dogs?



> i would have him back tomorrow if i could


 well of course you would. He was your dog and you loved him.
I'd have my Kip back if it meant giving 10 years off my life but there was no denying that he was an absolute barsteward and downright dangerous. Sadly because he wasn't fully compos mentis. However, he was 100% with me and with any living creature I brought into the home.



> where ever i was he was, and i was the one he listened too. as i said, very loyal dogs. to say any of my dogs have no manners i take as an insult.
> you seem to assume a hell of a lot.


 I read your post, and deduce from what you say. I can't deduce from what you don't say. You say your dog made his own decisions about attacking other dogs. This demonstrates that you hadn't got him in proper control as alpha dog.
Do you know.....I don't think I have ever felt insulted by anyone on a forum. I don't take it too seriously and if I did take issue with what someone said, I would make sure I used reasonable debate to put my point across and perhaps get the other party to see that they had perhaps misread what I wrote or that I may have exaggerated or whatever. I wouldn't stamp my feet, moan that I'm insulted and get into a huff about it. But then that's me.


----------



## fenwoman

butterfly said:


> and i notice 'chalky' actually does nip, mine would never have nipped, just would threaten. yes he growled at my cats, he would never have touched them. and if i wasnt able to teach my dogs or, cats for that matter, manners, then i wouldnt have them. i have trained dogs as you put it for over 30 years. i dont need your assumptions.


 Yes, Chalky nips. No malice intended though as his tail wags and he is happy to see people but he gets a little over excited and seems unable to help himself (sorry Nerys lol). He never growls, never shows aggression or anything else as he is a happy little chap.
The only part of his teeth to connect are his front ones and it's more of a pinch than a bite. However friends and family have been told that it's up to them to assert themselves if I'm not there. Otherwise, I can let anyone in to my cottage and my pack of 14 indoor dogs will simply greet them in a friendly (if noisy) fashion secure in the knowledge that if I (alpha bitch) have allowed them in, then they are allowed in.If I'm relaxed and happy, then they are relaxed and happy.
I have friends from the village bring their dogs occasionally for playtime. Their dog goes out with mine and me and they go and have coffee and a natter for an hour. Even the goat vet last month brought her young dog in. My lot know that fighting is simply not allowed which is how I can tip a sack of raw meat and bones out in the yard and there isn't so much as a lifted lip. Fighting is against pack law and whom,ever starts it, I finish it. Can't remember the last time that happened though. New dogs, like Chalky follow the example of the pack and just sort of slot in.
So when someone tells me that their dog would initiate a fight with another dog, I look at my lot and know that they wouldn't dare do someting without looking at me first to see what I wanted. That tells me that they haven't got control of their dog. If you are able to stop a dog fight with one word from you, you will earn millions because nobody else I know, can.


----------



## Lynne

oh get a grip. he is bloody dead for god sake. and i would still have him back tomorrow. AND he never made the decision to bite any visitors that i had to my house. you apparently cant say the same. i will just ask what was asked on another thread, what is your problem. only i never found out what you wrote as it must have been so bad as to have been deleted. 
when you can have visitors without chalky nipping them, then you might have the where with all to critisice other people. my dogs are all well trained, happy dogs. and yes im proud to say they can think for themselves then look to me for guidance on what is right or wrong. i dont bully my dogs, they do what is asked because they want to please. 
now i think the gist of the thread was someone asking what his dog was. i will ignore your insults this time as you dont know me or my methods. have a nice day.
i dont yank on throttle leads either dear. it doesnt get you anywhere. if a dog respects you it will do as you ask. that includes not mauling visitors.


----------



## Lynne

fenwoman said:


> Yes, Chalky nips. No malice intended though as his tail wags and he is happy to see people but he gets a little over excited and seems unable to help himself (sorry Nerys lol). He never growls, never shows aggression or anything else as he is a happy little chap.
> The only part of his teeth to connect are his front ones and it's more of a pinch than a bite. However friends and family have been told that it's up to them to assert themselves if I'm not there. Otherwise, I can let anyone in to my cottage and my pack of 14 indoor dogs will simply greet them in a friendly (if noisy) fashion secure in the knowledge that if I (alpha bitch) have allowed them in, then they are allowed in.If I'm relaxed and happy, then they are relaxed and happy.
> I have friends from the village bring their dogs occasionally for playtime. Their dog goes out with mine and me and they go and have coffee and a natter for an hour. Even the goat vet last month brought her young dog in. My lot know that fighting is simply not allowed which is how I can tip a sack of raw meat and bones out in the yard and there isn't so much as a lifted lip. Fighting is against pack law and whom,ever starts it, I finish it. Can't remember the last time that happened though. New dogs, like Chalky follow the example of the pack and just sort of slot in.
> So when someone tells me that their dog would initiate a fight with another dog, I look at my lot and know that they wouldn't dare do someting without looking at me first to see what I wanted. That tells me that they haven't got control of their dog. If you are able to stop a dog fight with one word from you, you will earn millions because nobody else I know, can.


oh well....all must be forgiven then. its still a bite, and he is trying to show he is higher up the ladder than them. should have been stopped when it first started i think.

and i dont huff. you sound very bitter about something. i think that on every post of yours i read.


----------



## Lynne

fenwoman said:


> Yes, Chalky nips. No malice intended though as his tail wags and he is happy to see people but he gets a little over excited and seems unable to help himself (sorry Nerys lol). He never growls, never shows aggression or anything else as he is a happy little chap.
> The only part of his teeth to connect are his front ones and it's more of a pinch than a bite. However friends and family have been told that it's up to them to assert themselves if I'm not there. Otherwise, I can let anyone in to my cottage and my pack of 14 indoor dogs will simply greet them in a friendly (if noisy) fashion secure in the knowledge that if I (alpha bitch) have allowed them in, then they are allowed in.If I'm relaxed and happy, then they are relaxed and happy.
> I have friends from the village bring their dogs occasionally for playtime. Their dog goes out with mine and me and they go and have coffee and a natter for an hour. Even the goat vet last month brought her young dog in. My lot know that fighting is simply not allowed which is how I can tip a sack of raw meat and bones out in the yard and there isn't so much as a lifted lip. Fighting is against pack law and whom,ever starts it, I finish it. Can't remember the last time that happened though. New dogs, like Chalky follow the example of the pack and just sort of slot in.
> So when someone tells me that their dog would initiate a fight with another dog, I look at my lot and know that they wouldn't dare do someting without looking at me first to see what I wanted. That tells me that they haven't got control of their dog. If you are able to stop a dog fight with one word from you, you will earn millions because nobody else I know, can.


better go and earn millions then eh!!! try the word 'no'. always worked with my guy. now i have to go. things to do.


----------



## farmercoope

fenwoman said:


> (alpha bitch) .


Oo you bitch pam, haha. sorry, ill crawl back under my rock now:whistling2:


----------



## gazz

fenwoman said:


> People who really believe that all breeds are the same and that pitbulls, ABD and the like are naturally as soft as little cavaliers are deluding themselves and such delusion is what proves dangerous and ultimately ends up with the dog losing its life because it ends up being a menace or dangerous.


All breed can be the same.Every dog breed is capable of attacking.It's the breed size with the aggression that make them dangerous.If a jack,chihuahua,cavalier'etc'etc attack you.Just scruff it,pick it up,hand it back.Loads of people every year are attacked by little dogs.But coz of there size they never get reported coz there little dogs.Most wouldn't concider them a danger on less it involed a young child.But if a Rottie,bull breed,dobbie,great dane'etc'etc attacks you it's that your NOT! just walking away from it.And almost deffo will invole medical assistance so gets reported.It's not in the breed it's in the size.I own a staffie and the only thing she barks at is the hoover and birds in her garden.With childern she just walk over and rolls on her back for tiggle belly.If you think that just coz there bull or bullterrier breeds of type that the first thing on there mind is the eat people.And due to the remark you stated.


> Ursa has the piotential because he is a rottie cross


 your dog dosen't not have the piotential to be aggesive coz he has Rottie in him.Sorry but that just stupid and make you come across as very narrow minded.It's how the dog it rased that that determining it's behavior not the breeds with in and it's his size that would give him the piotential to do real harm.


----------



## xemx

1949_sam said:


> Your gorgeous dog looks to me like an Staffordshire Bull Terrier x English Bull Terrier - But could also have any other mix but he's gorgeous none the less and i bet your well proud of him :2thumb::2thumb:


 
thanks  - yeah i am very proud of him he is such a lovely dog i wouldnt change him for the world. he has come such a long way since i got him. altho he has his problems he makes up for it in one way or another:flrt:


----------



## MSL

yawn yawn yawn.....the law according to Fen'completely bonkers'woman I didnt even read her posts, just knew she would obviously be completely correct and would try and impose her superior knowledge and expertise on everyone..yet again.........never mind Em, just remember you have a life and don't feel the need to make yourself feel good by judging every one else and find them wantingin order to make yourself feel better.........


ooops sorry.....shouldn't I know but well, I just couldnt help myself..........:bash: naughty Penny.........must start acting my age which is nearly as old as FCBW!


----------



## xemx

i know some people just cant let it go and keep their noses out ay! :bash:

oh well ... for everyone who was interested in my thread for their sensible nice input and joined in the discusion nicely ... thanks


----------



## Jayne2269

Whatever breed, I say bloomin gorgeous!


----------



## xemx

:flrt: Thanks isnt he just - cant believe he was in rescue nearly a year before i got him - poor guy i say they missed out. altho they do say the dog picks the owner :2thumb:


----------

